# tires???



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys my buddy got a 2002 bombiedier 400. hes goin to run a mud tire and i was wondering whats the biggest tire he can run w.o snapping axles robbing alot of power and w.o a clutch kit?


----------

